# Going over Semi Trans stain with solid...



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is the scenario, last time the body (cedar shakes) got stained (semi trans) they sealed in all the mold that the pressure wash missed, so we are going to a solid stain to start fresh. I don't have all that much experience in situations like this and I am thinking of 3 different options, any input would be awesome, here's what I was thinking.

Option 1 - Full oil prime (tinted to color), followed by a coat of provt

option 2 - 2 coats of solid oil

option 3 - 2 coats of pro vt


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Changing to latex is always a pain because of the possibility of having to most likely paint the house three times,(one primer,two finish.) If the house is not in an open lot and has some shade,i would go with the two coats Cabot Solid oil all the way.We are in trouble when we cant get that product any more!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The mold and discoloration have to be removed to do a proper job. Oil is a breeding ground for more mold/mildew if you don't remove it. It will come through even a solid stain rather quickly. Price to pressure wash and remove the problem. Shouldnt be too hard to cut through a weathered semi trans and clean it. Then you have lots of finish options that you can count on to hold up and look good.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll concur with Scott. 

Mold & mildew are living organisms that thrive on the oils. If you cover with more oil, you are just feeding them. The spores must be killed and removed. 

Once you do that, you could put a semi trans acrylic stain on.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

ditto- I've seen mold spores get through anything. Like Scott says- if you tackle the root of the problem, you can start almost from scratch and not be forced to use a solid if they don't want.

How extensive is the mold?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

x3.. It should be an easy strip. Is the H.O. insisting on a solid. I think that would be a shame.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

One bleach 
One Oil Solid 
One Latex Solid
All set for long life and Latex Solid next time it needs it, works for me.

steve


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

MNpainter said:


> One bleach
> One Oil Solid
> One Latex Solid
> All set for long life and Latex Solid next time it needs it, works for me.
> ...


 Good point MN, that system works well,the second coat is the exact same color,and eliminates the headaches of using a tinted primer that needs two top coats.


----------

